# Erie Tournaments



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just a heads up the LEWT Fenwick tournament is down to 8 openings. It always fills so if you want in last call!

The OWF if hosting the Vics Sports Center, open tournament out of Geneva that is sure to be a hit with up to 4 man crews and 6 rod limit. Similar to fall Huron tournament.

The owf, central basin circuit, is now a 3 person team circuit. I can see this being a big hit. I know 3 guys is always more fun for me.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Papascott said:


> Just a heads up the LEWT Fenwick tournament is down to 8 openings. It always fills so if you want in last call!
> 
> The OWF if hosting the Vics Sports Center, open tournament out of Geneva that is sure to be a hit with up to 4 man crews and 6 rod limit. Similar to fall Huron tournament.
> 
> The owf, central basin circuit, is now a 3 person team circuit. I can see this being a big hit. I know 3 guys is always more fun for me.


Papascott,How do you sign up for the OWF tournaments? I want to do the Erie ones this year and never did it before? You look like you have a good group of guys that do them.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Sylvan 17 I think the website is 
fishowf.com or go to vics sportcenter website and they have a link. Hope to see you in the tournaments.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Jrbird.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

We are fortunate to have so many tournament options available on Erie and throughout Ohio. The LEWT & OWF are excellent choices. I have fished them both. They are well run and all of the competitors and tournamentt staff that I've met are first class. 

There is an additional option: Walleye Madness Tournaments. All open events with no membership fees and 120% guaranteed payout. The website is at www.walleyemadness.net. There is also a thread on the tournament forum at:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=216131

Walleye Madness Lake Erie Events:

5/25 Lake Erie, Huron  Western Basin 7am-4pm 
Huron River Access Launch Entry Deadline: 5/20

7/20 Lake Erie, Geneva - Central Basin 7am-4pm 
Geneva State Park Marina Launch Entry Deadline: 7/15

Papascott and a lot of the OWF gang fished our events last year. Check out some of our participants testimonials: http://walleyemadness.net/News___Media.html

Feel free to e-mail questions to [email protected] or give me a call at 330-881-0994.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry john I had a brain fart when listing those 2 and not yours. 

Its great to have so many choices anymore. I can remember fiahing some tournaments in the 90s not knowing if we'd have enough people show up to even have a tournament.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Any chance of doing a side bet for the geneva tournament?


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

We had a Fish Huron Ohio meeting today and we are going to expand the field to 100 boats for the Fish Huron Walleye Challenger Sat Oct 5.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow that's awesome Steve. I think its going to fill record fast with w/c gtg the same weekend! 

Can't wait!


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Papa Scott for mentioning the Ohio Walleye Federation in your Post! Here is all of our information:

Web Site is www.fishowf.com
or you can call Steve at 330-608-8161

View attachment Ohio Walleye Federation 2013 flier.pdf


View attachment 2013 Vics PDF.pdf


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Papascott said:


> Sorry john I had a brain fart when listing those 2 and not yours.
> 
> Its great to have so many choices anymore. I can remember fiahing some tournaments in the 90s not knowing if we'd have enough people show up to even have a tournament.


Scott:

I couldn't agree more! There are more walleye fishing events this year than ever and that's always a good thing!

It's nice to see things open up and for all of the trails/circuits let everyone know what's out there!

All of the events and clubs/circuits mentioned had great participation last year and based on the interest and feedback we've been receiving for Walleye Madness Tournaments 2013 promises to be a banner year! 

My sincere appreciation and gratitude goes out to all of the tournament directors, committees, staff and those behind the scenes that make ALL of these events possible.

I also want to thank OGF for providing the vehicle for all of us to communicate and share what's out there for everyone interested in tournament fishing whether it be for Walleye, Bass, Crappie, Catfish or any other fish that swims in our Ohio waters!


----------



## Ironhed (Mar 20, 2010)

If you enjoy fishing tourneys, the EPSFA, Erie, PA Sport Fishing Assoc., hosts 4 events each season. 2 walleye events and 2 steelhead events.
http://epsfa.com/fishing-tournaments.html

There is also a new Invitational in PA this year, paying $12,000 to win(based on a max of 40 boats).
http://www.gltsummerinvite.com/index.html

Come on over, we'd love to see a few more Ohio teams!

Ironhed


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

jrbird said:


> Any chance of doing a side bet for the geneva tournament?


Nice idea Joe! i think this will a great tournament year and hopefully we can get some more guys in the owf with the 3 man team.. i think that was a great idea to spice it up some.. and with vics making the geneva touney that much better i cant wait!!! walleye madness tourneys are also a great time with some nice payouts!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Steve, 
I like the idea of 100 boats. that will pobably mean 3 flights as well. looking forward to it this year. See you on the water. Let's plan on some early season fishing. Mrs. Hogg has turned into a warm weather fisherperson. 
Keep your hook sharp!
Phil


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought this might be of interest for Lake Erie walleye anglers interested in the Cabela's NTC. See the post on the tournament forum at:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1558938#post1558938


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like we are entering the walleye madness and the Geneva open tournaments this year as well. Starting to look a bit crazy on my work calendar with all the holidays, tournament days and vacation days to prefish being colored in with different colors.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

fishhogg said:


> Steve,
> I like the idea of 100 boats. that will pobably mean 3 flights as well. looking forward to it this year. See you on the water. Let's plan on some early season fishing. Mrs. Hogg has turned into a warm weather fisherperson.
> Keep your hook sharp!
> Phil


Phil, does she know thats what you call her ? lmao


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is everything for the Ohio Walleye Federation, Lake Erie tournaments so far. I included our Banquet Flier because that is an excellent way to come and learn a little about the club (Paypal is availiable for the Banquet). If you have any question please visit us at:

No Membership Fees
All inclusive (Big Fish included)
Raffles every Tournament
*100% Payback for all Tournament Entry Fees*
Points Pay-out
Competition for The Ohio Walleye Cup

www.fishowf.com 
facebook 
or call Steve 330-608-8161

Thank You OWF Committee

View attachment 2013 Vics PDF.pdf


View attachment OWF 2013 Banquet.pdf


View attachment Ohio Walleye Federation 2013 flier.pdf


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, actually she does! And dam proud of it!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Jason Pelz said:


> Looks like we are entering the walleye madness and the Geneva open tournaments this year as well. Starting to look a bit crazy on my work calendar with all the holidays, tournament days and vacation days to prefish being colored in with different colors.


Jason:

I hear ya'! I've run out of highlight colors keeping track of everything going on tourney wise... !

*Here's just another reason for Erie 'eye anglers to fish the Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) events on the big pond:*

*PAID Entries to the Cabela's NTC! Check it out at www.walleyemadness.net or just Click Here!*


----------

